# single radial



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

have purchased a tractor that has one bad rear tire. by chance found a new radial tire of the correct size for sale at bias price . does anyone know if this would be a suitable set up as the other tire is bias . any comments welcome


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We don't like to mix tires, any difference in circumference then your differential is working over time all the time. Either stick with all radials or all bias.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

greenfield said:


> have purchased a tractor that has one bad rear tire. by chance found a new radial tire of the correct size for sale at bias price . does anyone know if this would be a suitable set up as the other tire is bias . any comments welcome


Normally one doesn't mix radials with bias as they behave differently at speed. If you are working on fields and NOT Highway there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

It used to be in good traction conditions the radial tire side wall would stretch a bit like a rubber band, don't know if one stretching and one not would cause problems?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you absolutely had to mix them, you'd want to inflate the radial to match the bias instead of running them each at their recommended pressures. But I still wouldn't mix them.


----------

